# Cathy Fills Up Her Clothes - by Anonymous/Marcie (~BBW, Eating, WG )



## Observer (Feb 6, 2007)

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWG_ - A young lady's aggravation turns to expansion - can her career and love life take it?

*Cathy Fills Up Her Clothes 
by Anonymous, modified by Marcie​*
*[NOTE: This is a revised version of a Discard Archive tale which has now been closed]*

Cathy returned home really angry. The last few days hadn't developed at all as she expected. First, on the weekend, she had been with her boyfriend Tom and he had informed her that he was leaving her because he had found a girl that looked better than she did. Then on her job that morning Cathy had run into problems and her boss told her it didn't matter because she would lose her position soon. The company didn't need her anymore. She knew she was a victim of office politics and was really fed up 

She stormed upstairs into the bathroom. She washed her face and looked at herself in the mirror. She was a pretty 23 year-old girl with black hair, which was falling down on her shoulders and a beautiful face. She was wearing her favorite black, shiny high-heeled platform pumps, a cute white close-fitting silk top and a sexy size 6 black shiny patent leather mini-skirt. For lingerie she was wearing a skimpy latex slip and a shiny latex bra. She had bought these clothes to impress her former boyfriend Tom, but now she hated her outfit. 

When she stepped on the scales, the machine displayed 105 pounds - ack, again she had put on weight - she was 1 pound heavier than yesterday. She knew she would have to have a diet again - she was so sick of these things. She began to question everything. What was she really working for all the time? Why was she suffering? 

Cathy knew she had worked all her short life long and for what? Her parents were rich enough to supply a living allowance, she was the one who had craved independence. Now she didn't know anymore why she was doing anything! 

She decided that she only wanted to have fun and indulge herself. She went downstairs, left the house and went to the shopping mall. When she entered she felt guys were looking at her, because of her extraordinary outfit. However, she didn't care anymore and simply went into all the shops and spent most all the money she had earned the last few months. After this she went to the supermarket and bought food, including plenty of chocolate, for $500. 

Returning home she phoned her boss on the answering device in the office and resigned. For the first time in her life she was really feeling free. 

Cathy sat down at the kitchen-table and unpacked her shopping bags. She just switched on the TV and started eating the chocolate, letting the candy bars flow into her mouth. After awhile she nuked a pizza in the microwave, then later plunged into a triple helping of ice cream. It was pure hedonism and Cathy was feeling really great. 

The next morning she felt really bloated. As she tried to get up to do her daily jogging, she realized that she simply couldn't because she was so full that she could only barely move. So she decided not to go out - she didn't like jogging anyway. 

After consuming a huge breakfast, she soon fell asleep and when she woke up again it was already 11 o'clock in the morning. She decided to relax a bit and stayed at home the whole day. She had a great time and was really enjoying herself by eating all the things of which she had deprived herself so long. 

It was the beginning of a pattern of self-indulgence. For over two weeks her life consisted of sleeping watching TV and eating. Once she ordered 3 pizzas and ate them all in just one day. It wasn't really surprising that after a time she began noticing that when she got up from the sofa her black size 6 PVC skirt was feeling a little strange and she wondered why it had become so snug. 

The next day she decided to go out, so she polished her skirt and her pumps and left the house. When she entered a nearby restaurant, she noticed, that small portions of her flesh were protruding from her skirt. She had never seen something like that on herself before and so she poked in it with her finger. Gone was her flat stomach - it had been replaced by a soft little tummy. 

She sat down and ordered a breakfast burrito and Chile rellano combo, which came with a generous side of rice. She savored it gladly - why had she deprived herself so long? After she finished her huge meal her body looked bloated again, so she left the restaurant contentedly stuffed and went home again. 

Now her life was fun and she was feeling great, although her stomach was growing and she was getting a bit fat. Her clothes weren't fitting her properly anymore, but for the time she really didn't care. Instead she started taking car trips, visiting historic sites and indulging in fast food and neighborhood restaurants along the way.. 

On Sunday after about four months of this pattern she got up from the sofa to take a shower. She was standing in the bathtub when she looked over at the scale and started smiling. When she got on it, the display showed 132 pounds. Cathy started smiling contently. 

She looked up into the mirror and her body was looking funny so fat. She had never been fat before; even when she was a child she was the most beautiful child in her class. Cathy had started wearing skirts and high-heeled shoes at the age of 10. She had always been a slim woman, but she was never happy with all that diet stuff and now she was glad that she put on weight. 

Cathy got off the scale and had a shower, resolving to get some larger clothes because she had decided to socialize, inviting some school friends over for a dinner and some partying. When they came they were at first surprised at her new physique and tried to give her advice on how to put off weight . They assured her that what she’d gained wasn’t all that bad, she was just suffering from a bit overweight now. But when Cathy said that it didn't bother her, they left the house surprised. 

Cathy continued growing and enjoying the lazy life. Every part of her had grown and most every item in her wardrobe had been replaced at least once and in many cases twice. The exception was her shoes, which were feeling rather snug. 

"My feet must have gotten fat, too," she thought one day when she left her house and she was looking at her shoes, which had 12cm heels and were now strangely broadened, probably because of her fat feet. 

When she was locking the front door of her house she dropped her key, and when she bent down to pick it up it suddenly happened. Her favorite silk top, one item she’d not replaced, had been tight for some time. Now it was REALLY much too tight and when she bent down it suddenly burst with a loud noise. 

It ripped open at her back and gave way to Cathy's new dimensions. She stopped in her movement and looked down at her fragmented top which was completely torn and was only hanging on her body and started laughing. She picked up the key and unlocked her door, went inside a changed into something that fir. Then she went shopping with her half-torn white silk top hanging from her arm in a bag, hoping she could replace it. 

Again all the guys were looking at her when she entered the shopping centre, but this time they didn't look at her keen to be her boyfriend - this time they looked extremely surprised at the confidence of the fat girl with the tight skirt as she entered the mall. She bought new outfits, moving up to a size 12. 

Then Cathy went shopping and bought food for $300. One of the shop assistants in the supermarket, that Cathy had known for years, asked her if she was feeling all right. She simply answered the she was feeling better than ever before. 

Back at home she continued eating and watching TV. Her stomach was growing and growing and after six months she had added another 35 pounds, bringing her to over 170. She was feeling extremely fat and lazy, but was content.; she hardly felt like moving and wondered if anybody would recognize her. She was still wearing the rest of her top, the broadened leather shoes and her shiny black size 12 skirt which was now so extremely tight, that if she would simply make one move it would explode. 

Her slip was also extremely tight and her 80B latex bra had become way too tight for her huge breasts. But she was considering herself good-looking in her sexy clothes so she didn't bother getting a new one. 

About the eighth month her anger had pretty much dissipated. She realized that she was actually getting bored; she wanted to go to work or go out with a boy again. When the regular check from her parent’s bank arrived she resolved to get another new wardrobe. 

It was on this day that her phone rang. It was her old boss. He told her that the company had found out the truth about the gossipers. They couldn't deal with all the problems anymore without her, and she should return to work immediately - and he would give her a huge raise. 

Cathy was very excited and agreed happily, but cautioned him that she was not longer a svelte, petite young thing. In fact, he admitted, some might consider her more than just plump. He replied that he was sure she’d dress for her job and do it competently &#8211; her size wasn’t going to be an issue. . 

When she put the receiver down, the phone rang a second time. It was her old boy friend Tom. He told her that he had missed her so and that leaving her was the worst thing he had done in his life. He offered her a date and she wanted to accept his invitation as well. She was so happy that she jumped up high and in this moment she realized that she had forgotten something very important. When she landed back on the floor the heel of her right shoe broke and her left shoe burst so that her toes looked out. 

"Oh no, not my nice shoes, they were so expensive!" she cried out. Then came a "rrrrrrratch" and her size 12 skirt tore at about 5 places; at the same time her breasts overflowed her extremely tight latex bra and fragmented the poor little thing. 

She stood there realizing she was borderline obese, her clothing torn and her shoes ruined, with Tom hanging on the line. She realized that she had made some major changes and her life with him might never be the same again. She hesitated and then told him what had just happened and that she’s learned to enjoy eating food and that she was now over 50% heavier than when they broke up. If he were to take her out he’d be dating a girl in a snug size 16 headed for 18.

There was a pause. Then he made a confession. “I know &#8211; I saw you coming out of IHOP last week. Sounds like we need to renew things at a buffet.”


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 21, 2012)

Bump after update of prior version


----------

